# Lemon juice applied topically



## blahblah900 (Jul 3, 2007)

Can anyone explain this method? Is it more like a cleanser or a toner? Do you leave it on or do you wash it off after 15 minutes or so?


----------



## cml (Jul 3, 2007)

From what I've heard you use it as a skin lightener, using the juice only at night.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 4, 2007)

my mom used an orange on her face, left it there till it dried then washed it off and her face glowed.

maybe its something like that.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 4, 2007)

Its more like a toner, you can apply it with a cotton ball and leave it on for 10-15mins. But you can leave it on but when i used to leave it on overnight i couldnt moisturise.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Jul 4, 2007)

well i used to try it ..... i have to say if ur using it for fading freckles it doesnt work. but if you want nice soft skin go for it. it itches like crazy though when u put it on. when it dries though ur face feeels sooo soft


----------



## kimford (Jul 7, 2007)

It's like a toner but I can't do more than 5 minutes. It stings like crazy and dries out skin if I leave it on for too long. It has faded some hyperpigmented marks of mine.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 8, 2007)

u are supposed to dilute it with water or sth else like honey depends on what u wanna do ~


----------



## princessmich (Jul 10, 2007)

It's also applied topically for blemishes and supposedly should lighten the scars but a word of caution, "do not enter into the sunlight while wearing this stuff" since it will cause sunburn.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 11, 2007)

The lemon juice will burn your skin if you leave it on too long. Dilute it with some water. Apply for a minute and rinse it off.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

Will this like lighten your skin color? I am already pretty fair skinned and I dont want to make my skin any lighter.


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

Isn't this painful on the skin and photo-toxic or something? Citrus oils can cause reactions on sensitive skin.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Aug 6, 2007)

I am getting the dark old age spots on my face, as I have on my hands. Can anyone suggest anything for me to use that will lighten those "old age" spots????


----------



## Solimar (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Will this like lighten your skin color? I am already pretty fair skinned and I dont want to make my skin any lighter. It won't lighten your skin color per se, but it will lighten any hyperpigmentation you have, from say, acne. Actually, a friend of mine used potato slices, and it worked well for her.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 6, 2007)

You need to rub it in on the affected areas until the potato starts to turn brown..after it starts turning brown, toss it. If you keep it cold, it can last a lot longer.

Oh, and potato slices are good for undereye puffiness and discoloration as well.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

lemon usually to lighten skin, also used as a toner for oily skin..i usually mix with honey + yogurt +tumeric....smoothens out the skin quite well


----------

